# My 7 year old male GSD Died last night



## joesflashdog (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm new to this forum but I wanted to tell about my dogs death and ask opinions as to the cause . He was a 7 year old male , a large dog about 120 lbs he has been healthy . He had not ate much in the days before his death , when walking in the park ( his favorite place to walk free ) Friday he seemed slow and when on the leash he walked slower than usual .I thought he was sick , he could get in the car ok .He did not get to go to the park Saturday , but sunday he was enthusiastic about going to the park and walked briskly around checking things out ,he had a bowel movement at the park , he was in good spirits . Monday he did not get to go to the park but acted like he wanted to go as I dressed . Monday night he got in bed with me as usual for a while , then he got on the floor by my bed and I could hear him breathing deeply , he has his own door and he had gone to the back yard , I missed him and called for him , he did not come , about 2am I went out and found him laying on his stomack he would not respond , I rolled him on his side and he made a couple of twitches as if in pain and he was gone . I have not given him any heart worm medicine since last winter , and intended to get him checked soon , could heart worms have killed him ? he only was off the heart worm medicine for 7 or 8 months . Could he have had a stroke ? he was lethargic Saturday but seemed to feel well sunday and Monday , he died at about 3 am on Tuesday .Cancer ? heart attack ? he is buried now I don't want to get a autopsy , it would not help now .


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you lose. I have no guess as to what happened to your boy. Just wanted to send hugs your way. At least you were there with him at the end and were there to comfort him and let him know you were with him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for you. It sounds a lot like a cancer, hemangiosarcoma that many of us have faced. There are some threads on it but the tiredness and the rebound followed by rapid death. If it is, there would not have been much you could have done......

Heartworms take years to kill a dog with a lot of signs of problems.......no it was not heartworms


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My guess, hemangiosarcoma. This is cancer in the form of a hematoma on an organ like the spleen, it breaks, and the dog bleeds out. I don't think there is much pain. Sometimes they don't feel quite right, and they do not eat all their food, or they are a bit lethargic. They go to sleep and they never wake up. 

I am sorry you lost your dog. I do not think heartworm would act like this. I understand that dogs with heart worm, caugh and have other symptoms. I am not sure what all. Your dog's breed and age are common for hemangiosarcoma. There are other cancers like prostate, and osteosarcoma that are also in the breed, but it sounds like hemangio.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my young GSD, it is very hard. And only time heals your heart.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Hemangiosarcoma was my first guess as well.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. They never seem to live long enough, but 7 is far too young. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh no, how sad and sudden for you. 
My guess on cause of death would be a form of cancer.
We've had a few pets die from cancer. It usually comes on quick and even with regular vet visits and routine blood tests it is missed.
Our previous dog had cancer, loss of appetite and not wanting walk so far were the first symptoms. Took her to the vet, nothing showed in the blood tests, but urine sample was slightly abnormal. She died within 3 weeks.

We had a beagle who had a stroke, and lived about 1-2 years afterward, my mother had to put him to sleep because he eventually could not do stairs, nor make it outside to potty. I don't think your dog had a stroke.


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. They are ALL special and give us unconditional love.

I am not qualified as to take a guess.The pain, sorrow and sadness are there regardless of what caused it. At the same time, we all want to know why?

Hopefully time will heal your pain.

Ciao,,,Roberto

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur"-b.12.26.2010-Siberian Husky
Cochise Von Mazur-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD
*


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for the sudden loss of your dog. I agree with others that this sounds like hemangiosarcoma. It is very prevalent in gsds.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

The unanswered questions just add to the pain...without knowing what really killed her is very hard..She was loved and now she is gone...So very sorry for your loss..I pray you will find peace soon...


----------



## operator1975 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorry for the loss, it's never easy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. hugs


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. I am glad you found this site. Hopefully reading all the responses will put your mind at ease a little


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my last girl at 7, it was way too young and very hard to take. I'm glad you found the forum and hopefully got the answers you were looking for.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Bless you. I am so sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your boy, it always hurts so much when we lose them.

My guess goes along with the majority that it sounds like hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## joesflashdog (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your thoughts on my GSD death , about 4 or 5 months ago I noticed there was some blood coming from his penis ( I saw it on a white tile floor in the bathroom he liked to sleep on ) I took him to the vet and he gave me a round of antibiotics for him and the spots on the floor stopped , and the GSD felt and acted full of energy or himself , only that 1 day he seemed lethargic , slow unenthused , the next day he was feeling well again . Thank you all .


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

godspeed


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It really does sound like hemangiosarcoma, as others have suggested. With that awful, sneaky cancer, there's nothing you could have done--it's never detected early, and it's apparently always terminal. 

Don't beat yourself up about the HW -- HW disease takes years, and it progresses in stages -- from what I understand, usually beginning with a light cough at night, lack of endurance for exercise, progressing through a worsening cough, eventually coughing up blood, with increased fatigue and difficulty breathing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, I too say hermangiosarcoma. My lab showed no signs, she was 14+ and still had decent energy for a dog her age, it was very quick and unexpected.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

So sorry for your pain.. :'(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I am very sorry


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry for your loss....

It sounds like hemangio to me as well....I have lost a few to it and have heard of younger dogs being hit as well...

They never are with us long enough...

Lee


----------



## yoli (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your lose. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Awww Im sorry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss - I lost a GSD at 7 as well - massive heart attack, we believe - her chest was rolling and she couldn't get up - she died in my husband's arms - I miss her still - she was WAY too young.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I lost a dog to hemangiosarcoma, and that was my first thought about your dog as well. There is absolutely nothing you could have done for your dog. Hemangiosarcoma is a silent killer, but thankfully, I was told it is not painful, the dog just gets so tired and sleeps and doesn't wake up. 

I still miss my Boris every day.


----------

